

Interactive Regex Learning - danielrm26
http://regexone.com

======
chromejs10
This doesn't do the best job of matching. For example:

match text aaaabcc match text aabbbbc match text aacc

I can just type 'a' and it will let me continue. While it's valid, I would
assume the point is to match the entire string for each "match text".

